# ملفات إكسل لحساب الكميات من تصميمي بعد التجربة مفيدة



## لؤي الماحي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ملفات إكسل مفيدة جداً قمت بتصميمها بنفسي بعد تجربتها والتأكد من حسابها الدقيق لحساب كميات مواد الخرسانة المسلحة من حديد وأسمنت ورملة وحصي ويمكن لهذه المفات حساب الأتي:​ 
1. حساب كمية الحفريات والردميات والمصنعيات وتكاليفها ونسبة تكلفتها للوحدة
2. حساب مواد وتكاليف ومصنعيات الأساسات ونسبة تكلفتها للوحدة
3. حساب مواد وتكاليف ومصنعيات الأعمدة القصيرة ونسبة تكاليف الوحدة منها
4. حساب مواد وتكاليف ومصنعيات القريت بيم والأبيام ونسبة تكاليف الوحدة
5. حساب مواد وتكاليف ومصنعيات الاعمدة الطويلة ونسبة تكاليف الوحدة
6. حساب مواد وتكاليف ومصنعيات السقوفات المسطحة ونسبة تكاليف الوحدة
7. هنالك أيضاً مخططات تفصيلية مصاحبة تعزز فهم نسبة تكلفة المواد ​ 
طريقة عمل الملفات :​ 
* الجدول (1) مقسم لجزئين الجزء الأيسر لإدخال البيانات المتعلقة بالعضو الإنشائي من مقاسات وأبعاد ومقاسات وتوزيع الحديد في كل علامات التبويب. أما الجزء الأيمن لإدخال أسعار تكلفة الوحدة من المواد وما عليك سوي إدخال سعر التكلفة للمواد والمصنعيات في المكان المخصص لذلك وكذلك رمز العملة سيتغير الذي سيتغير حسب الإدخال (Currency Sign)​ 
* الجداول من (2 إلي 7 أو 8) فهي لإخراج البيانات المطلوبة المتعلقة بكميات المواد المختلفة والمصنعيات وكذلك نسبة الحديد إلي الخرسانة وكذلك نسبة تكلفة المواد للوحدة.​ 
* هنالك ثلاثة مخططات توضح نسبة العلاقة بين تكلفة المواد المختلفة للأعضاء الإنشائة وكذلك نسبة العلاقة بين مصنعيات الأعضاء الإنشائة المختلفة ، وأيضاء نسبة تكلفة المصنعيات إلي المواد في كل عضو إنشائي وكذلك نسة حديد التسليح إلي وحدة الحجم في الخرسانة المسلحة.​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/GnKMiZbM/___.html​ 

باس وورد فك الضغط luay​ 



وانا جاهز لأي سؤال وإستفسار
أرجو أن تعم الفائدة للجميع ومع خالص تحياتي
م. لؤي الماحي ​


----------



## galal980 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا ملف رائع جدا ومتكامل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لؤي الماحي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ونفعنا الله وإياك


----------



## طائر الشفق (1 أكتوبر 2011)

تم التحميل أخي لؤي
ستتم التجربة ونفيدك بالتعليقات
جزيت كل خير​


----------



## omarsayed (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## التوأم (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا ملف رااااااااااااائع


----------



## ELKAISAR (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ملف رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد الجفري (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## سارية عثمان (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم م.لؤي الماحي،الرجاء عمل و رفع نسخة من الملف كــــxls ليعمل على M.s office2003


----------



## ENG MAHER (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شي بيستاهل الثناء ............... الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (2 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## لؤي الماحي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين كتير الأخوة .......... وهذا رابط الملفات M.s. office 2003



http://www.4shared.com/file/t_AwLJAT/___2003.html


 باس وورد فك الضغط

 luay


----------



## سارية عثمان (2 أكتوبر 2011)

لؤي الماحي قال:


> مشكورين كتير الأخوة .......... وهذا رابط الملفات m.s. Office 2003
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ما شاء الله يا هندسة مافي كلام،ياريت لو عندك ملفات التصميم والرسومات او مدخلات وحسابات الرياح تمدنا بيها ،بالتوفيق ان شاء وربنا ينفعك بهذا الجهد الطيب​


----------



## waleed_enbh (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الف خير


----------



## thiziri1 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

Good


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (3 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي لؤي الملف محمي بكلمة مرور للتعامل معه يا ريت توضيحها لاني جربت الكلمة الخاصة بفك الضغط ولم تصلح


----------



## amrcivil (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## لؤي الماحي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخ عمر المصري: ​ 
الخلايا الخاصة بإدخال البيانات في كل الأعضاء الإنشائية غير محمية ويمكن التعامل معها بكل سهولة في الجدول (1) ويوجد في أعلي كل صفحة علي اليسار الجدول الخاص بإدخال بيانات الأبعاد للعضو الإنشائي وحديد التسليح ، أما علي اليمين في أعلي الصفحة فيوجد الجدول (2) (عدا الأساسات) فهو لإدخال أسعار الوحدة للمواد المستخدمة في الأعضاء الإنشائية وكذلك أسعار وحدات المصنعية ، وهي جميعها غير محمية (الخانات الضرورية لإدخال البيانات فقط).​ 
خالص تحياتي وبالتوفيق​


----------



## waleed1 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا ابو اللول علي المجهود الرائع ،، سنفيدك بالملاحظات بعد التجربه


----------



## jak88 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## wagih khalid (9 نوفمبر 2011)

_*thanks*_​


----------



## الحليسي (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## أحمد كنين (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور ... أخونا لؤي برضو ياريت لو تتم اضافة أعمال المباني والبلاستر والدهانات فى البرنامج ... لو أمكن


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جهد ممتاز والى الامام مهندس لؤي


----------



## civil_engineer8282 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ليك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (9 نوفمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمد الجفري (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## غسان الشفيع (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## غسان الشفيع (10 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## غسان الشفيع (10 يناير 2012)

:2:مشكور


----------



## الغريب2007 (10 يناير 2012)

*الله يبارك فيك ونفعنا الله وإياك*​


----------



## Al-Maher (10 يناير 2012)

شكراً على هذا الملف الرائع.... بارك الله فيك


----------



## hassan.omar (30 أكتوبر 2012)

فعلا عمل يستحق الشكر 
فضلا لا امرا هل يمكنكم تزويدى بباسوورد الملف للعمل عليه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حضرموتي (30 أكتوبر 2012)

يعطيك العافية لوكانت بالعربي بيكون أفضل مع تقديري


----------



## حكيم بن حزام (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## metkal (12 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراا​​


----------



## khaledadel (7 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng roma (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## انس عبدالله (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا ملف رااااااااااااائع


----------

